

Plus the required $10 Premium Data add-on charge - adolph
http://newsroom.sprint.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2063&view_id=7483

======
kennjason
Just a "smartphone" charge or what? I thought at first it was for 4G, but even
the 3G phones have it...

